# Get used to it: Tasmania is here to stay!



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2014)

Australia is not going to give it up, and it's not going to sink into the ocean.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 24, 2014)

Umm.... okay...........


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jan 24, 2014)

I get it. Friday night is incoherent OP night.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2014)

https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf...us&sa=X&ei=rCjjUqytOo-ikQfU7oBg&ved=0CKgBELYD


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 24, 2014)

Umm.... okay...........


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 24, 2014)

It may not sink, but global warming will bury it in ocean.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 24, 2014)

None of us here in the big island care about the little island.


----------



## bianco (Jan 24, 2014)

It was once call Van Diemen's Land.
Is Holland trying to claim it?

Van Diemen's Land - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Van Diemen's Land was the original name used by most Europeans for the island of Tasmania, now part of Australia. 
The Dutch explorer Abel Tasman was the first European to land on the shores of Tasmania. Landing at Blackman's Bay and later having the Dutch flag flown at North Bay, Tasman named the island Anthoonij van Diemenslandt in honour of Anthony van Diemen, the Governor-General of the Dutch East Indies who had sent Tasman on his voyage of discovery in 1642. 
Between 1772 and 1798 only the southeastern portion of the island was visited. Tasmania was not known to be an island until Matthew Flinders and George Bass circumnavigated it in the Norfolk in 1798-99.

1663 map of Van Diemen's Land, showing the parts discovered by Tasman, including Storm Bay, Maria Island and Schouten Island.In 1803, the island was colonized by the British as a penal colony with the name Van Diemen's Land, and became part of the British colony of New South Wales._


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jan 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> None of us here in the big island care about the little island.


How very caring and compassionate of you.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 24, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > None of us here in the big island care about the little island.
> ...



Its true. Poor Tassie gets ignored, frequently.


----------



## bianco (Jan 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> None of us here in the big island care about the little island.



Oh yes we do!

Can't have a Sydney to Hobart [Tasmania] yacht race on Boxing Day each year...without Tasmania!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRp1Jr_3nDI [/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> It may not sink, but global warming will bury it in ocean.


Golly gee willikers, I hope not!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> None of us here in the big island care about the little island.


But it's the 29th largest island in the world!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


That's why it has remained beautiful and unspoiled.


----------



## bianco (Jan 24, 2014)

Israel fits into Tasmania 3 times.

Tasmania is;

. Twice the size of Belgium
. 1.5 times the size of Switzerland
. Basically the same size as Ireland
. 1.5 times the size of the Netherlands
. 1.5 times the size of Denmark


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Australia is not going to give it up, and it's not going to sink into the ocean.



And?


----------



## Noomi (Jan 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > None of us here in the big island care about the little island.
> ...



Its the size of a postage stamp.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 24, 2014)

bianco said:


> Israel fits into Tasmania 3 times.
> 
> Tasmania is;
> 
> ...



Its still too small. It should come up and attach itself to the larger island.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



I have been there, and they liked me. I am pretty sure that means it is spoiled, at least as far as you are concerned.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 24, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Australia is not going to give it up, and it's not going to sink into the ocean.
> ...


And?

And Mr. H. thinks global warming will cause the ocean to devour it.

Does that mean Mr. H. is a RINO?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > It may not sink, but global warming will bury it in ocean.
> ...



Don't Tazmania me, bro.


----------



## bianco (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Some of Oprah's ultimate viewers went there;


http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/The-Ultimate-Road-Trip-in-Tasmania-Video 



Oprah's Ultimate Australian Adventure - Tasmania Itinerary - Oprah.com


----------

